# ojalá / ojalá que



## amikama

Alguien me dijo que es mejor decir "ojalá" sin "que" (p.ej. _ojalá nos podamos ver_ en lugar de _ojalá que nos podamos ver_). Dijo que casi nunca oyó hispanohablante diciendo "ojalá que...".

Pero me parece que "ojalá..." es tan común como "ojalá que..." y que ambas formas (con o sin "que") son correctas. Entonces... ¿quién tiene razón?

¡Saludos!


_P.D. Corrijan mi español por favor._


----------



## Phryne

Yo creo que es lo mismo.

Ojalá que nos podamos ver = Ojalá nos podamos ver

* Silvio Rodriguez*
"Ojala"

Ojalá que las hojas no te toquen el cuerpo cuando caigan,
para que no las puedas convertir en cristal.
[...]
Ojalá pase algo que te borre de pronto,
una luz cegadora, un disparo de nieve.

* Moderator Intervention: post content has been edited as to comply with WR rules.



			#14 Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## cristóbal

Creo que tendría que ponerme al lado del amigo de Amikama, ya que yo llevaba mucho tiempo diciendo "ojalá que..." antes de venir a España, pero cuando me di cuenta de que casi nadie (si había alguien¿?) utilizaba el "que" en su habla diaria, decidí que a pesar de que las dos formas se acepten tendría que suprimir ese "que".


----------



## Phryne

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Creo que tendría que ponerme al lado del amigo de Amikama, ya que yo llevaba mucho tiempo diciendo "ojalá que..." antes de venir a España, pero cuando me di cuenta de que casi nadie (si había alguien¿?) utilizaba el "que" en su habla diaria, decidí que a pesar de que las dos formas se acepten tendría que suprimir ese "que".



Sos muy observador y te doy la razón. Tal vez se use menos pero eso no quita que esté bien ...


----------



## Alundra

No pasa nada porque lo digas con "que", pero normalmente el "que" no se usa.

Alundra.


----------



## valda

Ahore que veo de donde viene la palabra 'ojala', es mas facil entender porque no se la usa con 'que'.

Una manera de traducir 'si Dios quiere' en ingles es 'God willing".  Y cuando uno usa "God willing", tampoco se usa "that" despues.

Por eso, si traduzco 'ojala' como "I hope", tengo la tendencia de decir "ojala que" porque en ingles digo "I hope that".
PERO, si traduzco 'ojala' como "God willing", la tendencia desaparece porque con "God willing", tampoco se dice "that" - como en  "God willing, they will arrive safely."


----------



## la_mas_deseada

valda said:
			
		

> Ahore que veo de donde viene la palabra 'ojala', es mas facil entender porque no se la usa con 'que'.
> 
> Una manera de traducir 'si Dios quiere' en ingles es 'God willing". Y cuando uno usa "God willing", tampoco se usa "that" despues.
> 
> Por eso, si traduzco 'ojala' como "I hope", tengo la tendencia de decir "ojala que" porque en ingles digo "I hope that".
> PERO, si traduzco 'ojala' como "God willing", la tendencia desaparece porque con "God willing", tampoco se dice "that" - como en "God willing, they will arrive safely."


 
Lo que pasa es que aunque "ojalá " tiene el sentido de "si dios quiere", la mayoría de la gente que la usa no sabe eso. Así que quiere decir más o menos, I hope. Y nunca lo entendería como God Willing, y además... claro que no se dice God willing that porque casi nunca se usa en una frase. Es más como una respuesta, no? We're going there tomorrow. Yes, God willing.


----------



## alahay

en arabe podemos decir "Ojala'" solo con "que" asi:"lo sha'a Alllah 'An..." pero para decir "Insha'allah" podemos escribirlo con o sin "que".


----------



## ElenaofTroy

¡_Ojalá que_ se sigue usando muchísimo! Tal vez no en España pero sí en donde vivo. 
Ojalá que... = Quiera Dios que...

También he notado que la gente ahora lo usa con "y", aunque no estoy segura de que sea correcto:

Ojalá _y_ venga...


----------



## chejo

Yo soy de España y uso ojalá que, pero las 2 son correctas...

"Ojalá que llueva café en el campo... lalalá" (de Pedro Guerra, ¿no?)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ojalá y.... no estoy seguro de que sea incorrecto, pero en lo personal no me gusta como se escucha... yo no lo usaría.
Prefiero ojalá sin que:
Ojalá pase algo que te borre de pronto....
Saludos


----------



## AnNyCoSa

ElenaofTroy said:
			
		

> ¡_Ojalá que_ se sigue usando muchísimo! Tal vez no en España pero sí en donde vivo.
> Ojalá que... = Quiera Dios que...
> 
> También he notado que la gente ahora lo usa con "y", aunque no estoy segura de que sea correcto:
> 
> Ojalá _y_ venga...


 

Aquí en México se suele usar de estas tres maneras... pero, al igual que ElenaofTroy no estoy muy a gusto con "ojalá y".

Aunque he usado ojalá con y sin el que, me quedo con "ojalá que", "quiera Dios que".


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ojala *que* llueva- I hope* that* it rains
Ojala *que* lloviera- I wish *that* it were to rain
Ojala fuera rico- If only I were rich
Se puede decir?: Ojala *que *fuera rico


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Ojalá *que* llueva- I hope* that* it rains.
> Ojalá *que* lloviera- I wish *that* it were to rain.
> Ojalá fuera rico- If only I were rich.
> ¿Se puede decir?: Ojalá *que *fuera rico.


 
*¿Se puede decir?: Ojalá que fuera rico:

**"ojalá que": 247 casos en 216 documentos.*
*"ojalá": 1223 casos en 892 documentos.*
REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CREA) [en línea]._ Corpus de referencia del español actual._ <http://www.rae.es> [05/06/06].

Sí, se puede.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Para despejar dudas, el DRAE dice:
> 
> *que.*
> *(Del lat. quid).*
> *8.* conj. Sirve también para enlazar con el verbo otras partes de la oración. (...) _*¡Ojalá que todo salga como tú dices!*_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> ¡Saludos y buen día para todos!


¡Gracias Like an Angel!


----------



## aedude94

Hey everyone! I have a quick question about the subjunctive. When using Ojala and the subjunctive do you need to put que? Like most of the time after a verb that uses the subjunctive, like esperar, you need to but que. Is that true with Ojala, or no? Could you give an example too please! thanks!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

The only thing I could suggest to you would be as follows.


Ojala + que= I hope/wish that....
Ojala que llueva-I hope that it will rain

Ojala without "que" would be something like "If only"

iOjala pudiera verte!-If only I could see you!
Ojala no fuera pobre, podría tenerlo-If only I wasn't poor, I could have it.

I bet that some natives remove while others will add "que".


----------



## Maga_F

Yes, that's right SrRdRaCinG...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aedude94 said:


> When using Ojalá and the subjunctive do you need to put que? Could you give an example too please! thanks!


You may use both _ojalá _and _ojalá que_, it doesn't matter wich.
_«Ojalá sea para bien»_ (MtzSalguero _Combate_ [Bol. 2002]).
He could say:_ «Ojalá que sea para bien»,_ and it would have meant the same.

Regards.


----------



## samikahan

A book that I recommend:

Ojala fuera cierto.(David Levi) 
If only it were true.


----------



## tijita

1) Ojala llueva
2) Ojala QUE llueva

¿La diferencia?

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

tijita said:


> 1) Ojala llueva
> 2) Ojala QUE llueva
> 
> ¿La diferencia?
> 
> Gracias


Ninguna, ambas son correctas .


----------



## tijita

Entonces se puede usar los dos y no hay ninguna diferencia?  Es como en ingles: "I hope it rains"/"I hope THAT it rains"??


----------



## Rayines

tijita said:


> Entonces se puede usar los dos y no hay ninguna diferencia? Es como en ingles: "I hope it rains"/"I hope THAT it rains"??


Pienso que sí .


----------



## JackInMadrid

Yo tenía la impresion que:
ojalá llueva = I wish it rained
ojalá que llueva = If only it rained

Pero supongo que las dos en ingles son casi iguales. A lo mejor "if only it rained" es más adecuado para expresar arrepentimiento.

If only I'd known
Ojalá que hubiera sabido

¿Qué opináis?

Jack


----------



## Rayines

JackInMadrid said:


> Yo tenía la impresion que:
> ojalá llueva = I wish it rained
> ojalá que llueva = If only it rained
> 
> Pero supongo que las dos en ingles son casi iguales. A lo mejor "if only it rained" es más adecuado para expresar arrepentimiento.
> 
> If only I'd known
> Ojalá que hubiera sabido
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Jack


Hola Jack: _Ojala llueva/que llueva _es la expresión de un deseo firme sobre un presente-futuro próximo.
_Ojalá lloviera _también es la expresión de un deseo, pero implica una continuación, a veces tácita, de la oración: _para_ _que mis plantas reverdezcan._(El significado es similar al caso anterior)
_Ojalá hubiera llovido_ expresa un deseo sobre algo que no sucedió.


----------



## mhp

JackInMadrid said:


> Yo tenía la impresion que:
> ojalá llueva = I wish it rained
> ojalá que llueva = If only it rained
> 
> Pero supongo que las dos en ingles son casi iguales. A lo mejor "if only it rained" es más adecuado para expresar arrepentimiento.
> 
> If only I'd known
> Ojalá que hubiera sabido
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Jack


  As Rayines has pointed out there is no change in meaning with or without QUE. But I’ll write this in English 

  In a more formal writing style, it is usually used without QUE, but in spoken language it is sometimes followed by QUE or Y

  Ojalá llueva
  Qjalá que llueva
  Qjalá y llueva


  Ojalá (que) llueva.
  I hope it rains 
  Expresses no probability about the possibility of rain.

  Ojalá (que) haya llovido en África.
  I hope it rained in Africa.
  Expresses no knowledge of whether it rained or not

  Ojalá (que) hubiera llovido. 
  I hope it had rained. 
  A wish about something that never happened

  Ojalá (que) lloviera.
  I hope it would rain.
If only it rained.

  With the past subjunctive it usually means an “unreal” situation: Something that is impossible or highly unlikely.

  ¡Qjalá estuviera en tu lugar¡ 
If only I were in your place.
A nearly impossible wish.


----------



## JackInMadrid

Gracias a los dos por habérmelo clarado 

Jack


----------



## lithium:

Just to add to what mhp has said, I also think that (based on what I've read) "Ojalá que" is much less common in Spain than it is in Latin America.


----------



## tijita

So I thought I'd previously heard that the use of "que" was more formal (or perhaps used more in written discourse), and the omission made the sentence less formal (as in conversation, for example).  Is it just the opposite?  Sorry to belabor the point, y gracias a todos por tomar el tiempo de responder!


----------



## mhp

tijita said:


> So I thought I'd previously heard that the use of "que" was more formal (or perhaps used more in written discourse), and the omission made the sentence less formal (as in conversation, for example).  Is it just the opposite?  Sorry to belabor the point, y gracias a todos por tomar el tiempo de responder!


  My information is from a dictionary called María Moliner. 

  As a matter of curiosity, I searched the RAE database of the current use of the language (books/periodicals/etc) and I got the following statistics

  Ojalá y: 36 documents (31 from Mexico)
  Qjalá que: 216 documents (highest use in Mexico with 71 documents)
  Qjalá (with no que and y): 640 documents (highest use in Spain with 324 documents)


----------



## tijita

How interesting---thanks!


----------



## broud

That's really interesting mhp 

I hadn't thought about "Ojalá y"  but it seems it is common enough to remember the expression for future questions in the forum.

The corpus results for "ojalá" may not be accurate enough as it is also used  in  "isolation"(?) ( ¡ojalá!) but as far as I know the corpora in the RAE website aren't tagged for part of speech (which I find quite useful to e.g. search for a specific word followed for any verb - www.corpusdelespanol.org does this) nor accept too complex queries.

Cheers,

Some questions: how should I say that a word is... used with no complements? (I find "isolation" to be a very bad resort) After "nor" (nor accept too) do I have to repeat the subject if it is still the same as in the previous coordinated clause?


----------



## on a rose

mhp said:


> As Rayines has pointed out there is no change in meaning with or without QUE. But I’ll write this in English
> 
> In a more formal writing style, it is usually used without QUE, but in spoken language it is sometimes followed by QUE or Y
> 
> Ojalá llueva
> Qjalá que llueva
> Qjalá y llueva
> 
> 
> Ojalá (que) llueva.
> I hope it rains
> Expresses no probability about the possibility of rain.
> 
> Ojalá (que) haya llovido en África.
> I hope it rained in Africa. I hope it has rained in Africa
> Expresses no knowledge of whether it rained or not
> 
> Ojalá (que) hubiera llovido.
> I hope it had rained.
> A wish about something that never happened
> 
> Ojalá (que) lloviera.
> I hope it would rain. En inglés esto se refiere al futuro...mejor sólo "I wish it rained/If only it rained"
> If only it rained.
> 
> With the past subjunctive it usually means an “unreal” situation: Something that is impossible or highly unlikely.
> 
> ¡Qjalá estuviera en tu lugar¡
> If only I were in your place.
> A nearly impossible wish.


 
Pero por lo tanto, la lección dada acá está perfecta   Así que, en pocas palabras (las traducciones cuyos significados me parecen son más iguales):

Ojalá que llueva = I hope that it rains
(Ojalá llueva = I hope it rains)
Ojalá que lloviera = I wish it rained/If only it rained
Ojalá que haya llovido = I hope it has rained
Ojalá que hubiera llovido = I wish it had rained/If only it had rained


----------



## Ivy29

tijita said:


> 1) Ojala llueva
> 2) Ojala QUE llueva
> 
> ¿La diferencia?
> 
> Gracias


 
Ojalá que llueva is more emphatic
the same ojalá y llueva.

Ivy294


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> Ojalá que llueva is more emphatic colloquial
> the same ojalá y llueva.
> 
> Ivy294


----------



## Ivy29

sorry, Ojalá que llueva is more emphatic.

Ivy294


----------



## ro430

lithium: said:


> Just to add to what mhp has said, I also think that (based on what I've read) "Ojalá que" is much less common in Spain than it is in Latin America.



"Ojala llueva" is more common in Latin America that "Ojala que.."


----------



## Rayines

ro430 said:


> "Ojala llueva" is more common in Latin America that "Ojala que.."


No, no, in Argentina we commonly say *ojalá que .*


----------



## ro430

not in chile


----------



## serg79

I think "ojalá que" must be less common in Spain... a Spanish person I was chatting with corrected me when I said "ojalá que sea así", instead of "ojalá sea así".


----------



## Spanishlearner79

¡Ojalá que tuviera más dinero!

Does it mean: I wish I had more money.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Spanishlearner79 said:


> ¡Ojalá que tuviera más dinero!
> 
> Does it mean: I wish I had more money.


 
Sí.


----------



## zuzkita

Ojalá tuviera más dinero.


----------



## Jeromed

zuzkita:
En Hispanoamérica se oye de ambas formas, con y sin _que_.


----------



## twen

As I understand it, the term came to Spain by way of the Moors, who introduced Arabic into the language, and the original meaning was "May God will it" or "If God wills it" with the "alá" part of the word being the reference to the deity.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

zuzkita said:


> Ojalá tuviera más dinero.


 
¿No se necesita el _que _para introducir la oración subordinada?


----------



## Jeromed

No, there is no subordinate clause.  _Ojalá_ is an interjection.


----------



## zuzkita

Bilbo, jamás había escuchado "Ojalá que tuviera más dinero". Siempre "Ojalá tuviera".

Pero Jeromed nos apunta que en Hispanoamérica se oye. 

Es curioso, quizás me suena "Ojalá que venga". Pero jamás había escuchado ni diría "Ojalá que tuviera".


----------



## Jeromed

zuzki:
¿Y _Ojalá que llueva café_? 
Es el nombre de una canción de Juan Luis Guerra.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ojalá puede usarse perfectamente seguido de "que", aunque la lengua culta suele (no siempre) preferir la omisión:

Con *así*, *ojalá*, *ojalá que* cabe cualquier tiempo del subjuntivo. *El subjuntivo castellano - Navas Ruiz

*¡Ojalá que todo salga como tú dices! - *DRAE*

¡Ojalá que la juventud estudiosa de nuestro país diera este paso a que con todas mis fuerzas la incito! - *Galdós*

Morisco soy, señores, y ojalá que negarlo pudiera, pero no por esto dejo de ser cristian - *Cervantes*

"Ojalá que no haya metido nadie la nariz por ahí", escribió en una carta a su madre. - *García Márquez*

¡Ojalá que un día no quedáramos ni uno para contarlo! - *Lorca*

¡y ojalá que fuera sueño! - *Calderón de la Barca


*


----------



## Jeromed

¡Menudos ejemplos!


----------



## juddth

hola
yes is something like this:
me gustaria tener mas dinero.
saludos


----------



## zuzkita

Sí, ¡claro! Sin embargo jamás diría "Ojalá que tuviera dinero".

No sé el motivo, dije que otras sí me suenan, pero esa no.

No lo he dicho sin ánimos de ofender a nadie. Sólo dije que jamás escuché "Ojalá que tuviera dinero".


----------



## ldjimenez

chejo said:


> Yo soy de España y uso ojalá que, pero las 2 son correctas...
> 
> "Ojalá que llueva café en el campo... lalalá" (de Pedro Guerra, ¿no?)


 
Es Juan Luis Guerra, pero bueno, al fin y al cabo son igual de belicosos...jajajaja


----------

